# Can someone please tell me...where to get hangtags



## ButlerWake (Apr 2, 2007)

Can someone please tell me where I can get tee shirt hanging tags, designed and made. Not the tags that go on the inside of the shirt but the ones that are about 5'' x 3'' and have the company name and logo on it and is usually attached with string and a safety pin.
Thank you 
Shawn

My apologies if this has already been posted


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Can someone please tell me...*

You can try clothinglabels4u.com.

There are more sources and vendors that can be found in the hang tags search.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Can someone please tell me...*

Just make your own! It not to hard, I used to make my own and attach to each shirt.
Thomas


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Can someone please tell me...*

You can buy those make your own business card sheets (by Avery) and print whatever you want on it. I'm doing that, and the quality of the card is great.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Can someone please tell me...*

this is who I use.
Hand Tags Printing .:. Promote your products and gain name recognition with custom Hand Tags .:. PrintPlace : Passionate About Printing!


----------

